# Marine wanting to move to Thailand



## chuckdog_5

Allrite, here we go. First off thanks very much for this informative site. Ive found some good info but would like some personal answers. 

I will be exiting the Marine Corps and am seriosuly considering moving to the Bangkok area. Once i leave the Marine Corps i have whats called the Post 9/11 GI Bill, i will get paid to go to school. How this comes to play in Thailand: If there is a sister college in Thailand of a school from the USA i will get 2000$ a month while in school, now if the school is just a Thailand school, i will recieve 1333$ a month. I think these are decent figures to live off of from what ive read, not including i could get a job. Reasonable Idea?

Reason for doing this:
Growing up in America we are spoiled wit so many luxuries that are completely unessecary, i do enjoy some but i would love to expirience a different part of the world and think it ould be amazing to go to school there. I just want to do something with my life instead of being like everyone else who takes everything for granted.

Housing:
If I actually go through with this i will have a Marine friend with me and obviously we would like to get a 2bedroom place, as long as its decently nice we wont complain, what can we expect to pay? Location im looking for is anything thats close to the schools or in a taxi ride away. I considered renting a room with others that are already established there, seems like i could get a nicer place that way. I am not sent on Bangkok but i feel thats where the most oppurtunity is. Pattaya would be nice if theres school in the areas.

Job:
This is a tough one. Havent noticed to many jobs but i also dont really know where to look other than craigslist. Now is teaching english a good idea or even possible, im in the process of learning Thai but i dont know how well i will be at it. what do you think would be a good monthly income to pull in to make living decent. I plan on bringing enough cash to at least pay 6months of rent up front and then some more for other expenses. If anyone has some contacts or info for me it would much be appreciated it.

Right now thats all i can think of but im sure im missing quite a bit. Please feel free to give me any advice or tips, leads on jobs, etc...but please do not come in here and post "dont do it, you will regret it", i dont need you to make the decision, ive already done that now im just looking into it more. looking forward to hearing some advice and any personal expiriences that may help in my future adventure.

Charles
Semper Fi


----------



## chuckdog_5

Forgot to ask, could someone please explain the visa and work visa to me, and also would rather live in Pattaya or Jomtien but wasnt sure if there was any schools around


----------



## Guest

Welcome to ExpatForum Charles...

The visa thing is going to be your biggest problem - otherwise you have a plan with every chance of success. Long-stay visas are hard to come by in Thailand - very hard. However you're on the right track - if you can locate a Thai school with US links and enroll for, say, a year-long course, then the school will usually go out of its way to sort out a study visa for you.

However there are restrictions - working, for instance. If you're studying you're not supposed to be working. And work visas are incredibly hard to get. Ok people cheat and work as 'illegal' teachers while not on a teaching visa, but the government is cracking down at the moment, and there is definitely anti-farang sentiment in some official quarters, so who knows how long foreigners (and the schools that employ them illegally) will get away with that.

Teaching legally involves having a TEFL-style qualification, ie teaching English as a foreign language, as well as an honours degree (subject matter pretty much irrelevant). Otherwise there's not much hope of getting a 'proper', above-board teaching job.

When you say you'll get 2,000 dollars a month, is that the total income you'll be receiving? Because the courses at the schools are not cheap, and if that's all you'll be getting in income - ie no other pension or anything - then it'll be a pretty tight budget once you've factored in all the other living costs.

Anyway when you've confirmed when your total monthly income will be, I'll post some more about your other questions on costs, accommodation etc............


----------



## chuckdog_5

I'm sorry I should have been more clear, the 2000/1333$ is called bah (basic allowance housing) only
meant for rent, all other school
fees will be paid for


----------



## Guest

Bangkok is pretty expensive in comparison to the rest of the country, but there have been discussion here about living costs in Pattaya for example - I'm sure you could find a reasonable 2 bed place for $400-$500 a month, if you don't need to live in the lap of luxury. Then you've electric etc on top, but they are pretty cheap. So if you've got $1,500 left a month after paying for accommodation, and your course is pre-paid, then you should be fine. You can still live very cheaply if you stick mainly to local food, and your visits to the bars aren't on a nightly basis! Otherwise the beer.... and other costs.... will soon make a huge hole in your budget 

How long will they subsidise your course? A full year? More?


----------



## chuckdog_5

I would like to go as long as I can, depends how much I like it, what is offered. I'm in the process of looking for schools but can't find much info


----------



## Guest

Have you looked over the Study in Thailand website? There's just about everything you need there, from cost of living, to cost of study courses, accommodation, you name it....


----------



## Serendipity2

chuckdog_5 said:


> Allrite, here we go. First off thanks very much for this informative site. Ive found some good info but would like some personal answers.
> 
> I will be exiting the Marine Corps and am seriosuly considering moving to the Bangkok area. Once i leave the Marine Corps i have whats called the Post 9/11 GI Bill, i will get paid to go to school. How this comes to play in Thailand: If there is a sister college in Thailand of a school from the USA i will get 2000$ a month while in school, now if the school is just a Thailand school, i will recieve 1333$ a month. I think these are decent figures to live off of from what ive read, not including i could get a job. Reasonable Idea?
> 
> Reason for doing this:
> Growing up in America we are spoiled wit so many luxuries that are completely unessecary, i do enjoy some but i would love to expirience a different part of the world and think it ould be amazing to go to school there. I just want to do something with my life instead of being like everyone else who takes everything for granted.
> 
> Housing:
> If I actually go through with this i will have a Marine friend with me and obviously we would like to get a 2bedroom place, as long as its decently nice we wont complain, what can we expect to pay? Location im looking for is anything thats close to the schools or in a taxi ride away. I considered renting a room with others that are already established there, seems like i could get a nicer place that way. I am not sent on Bangkok but i feel thats where the most oppurtunity is. Pattaya would be nice if theres school in the areas.
> 
> Job:
> This is a tough one. Havent noticed to many jobs but i also dont really know where to look other than craigslist. Now is teaching english a good idea or even possible, im in the process of learning Thai but i dont know how well i will be at it. what do you think would be a good monthly income to pull in to make living decent. I plan on bringing enough cash to at least pay 6months of rent up front and then some more for other expenses. If anyone has some contacts or info for me it would much be appreciated it.
> 
> Right now thats all i can think of but im sure im missing quite a bit. Please feel free to give me any advice or tips, leads on jobs, etc...but please do not come in here and post "dont do it, you will regret it", i dont need you to make the decision, ive already done that now im just looking into it more. looking forward to hearing some advice and any personal expiriences that may help in my future adventure.
> 
> Charles
> Semper Fi




Chuck,

A few observations to [hopefully] assist you. Here is the URL for a site that lists US based colleges and universities with campuses in Thailand - I think there are only two...

University Courses in Thailand - Thailand Travel Information

...but there seems a real interest by many colleges and universities to start up campuses overseas. You may be a year or two early but if the existing schools DO offer your major then you've a real chance. If neither do offer what you want to study you might contact schools that do in the states and see if they are considering a campus in Thailand.

A word of caution. I don't mean to spoil your dream but you're making some major changes all at the same time and your chances of failure can be high. You're beginning your new life as a civilian where no one is going to be there to tell you what to do. In other words a LOT of freedom. Freedom is great but if you're lacking discipline [you shouldn't, having "graduated" from the Marine Corps but there will be LOTS of distractions - even in the US. Add being in Thailand to the mix and you're going to have some serious challenges. The biggest will be 90-100 lb creatures who, with a smile, can melt an iceberg. You're going to be in heavy seas and the temptations to concentrate on those "enemy combatants" will be tough. They usually win! They are young, they are lovely, they are very friendly and they can captivate all but the most determined. You have been warned! Your powers of concentration will be sorely tried. 

Finally there is the issue of a visa. Unless you're retired or working for a company that helped secure you a visa then getting one will be tough. There are some ways around that [being a full time student] but I'm not sure they give the same consideration to expats going to a US based university with a campus in Thailand or not. In any case, be aware that the government does not look kindly on us expats anymore. There was a time but sadly no more. Now most expats are tolerated by the government - no more. Even those married to Thais but the government does cut them a bit more slack. 

I would add that the highest failure rate for new college students is the first year. It use to be about 1 in 3 failure rate due to distractions and lack of discipline. Not to be a wet blanket but you might be better served to spend a year or two stateside getting firmly grounded in being a civilian and student and once you are then look for an overseas campus to transfer to. It will increase the odds to your favor in lasting through graduation. Best of luck - and thanks for your service to our country!

Semper fi,

Serendipity2


----------



## chuckdog_5

Serendipity2 said:


> Chuck,
> 
> A few observations to [hopefully] assist you. Here is the URL for a site that lists US based colleges and universities with campuses in Thailand - I think there are only two...
> 
> University Courses in Thailand - Thailand Travel Information
> 
> ...but there seems a real interest by many colleges and universities to start up campuses overseas. You may be a year or two early but if the existing schools DO offer your major then you've a real chance. If neither do offer what you want to study you might contact schools that do in the states and see if they are considering a campus in Thailand.
> 
> A word of caution. I don't mean to spoil your dream but you're making some major changes all at the same time and your chances of failure can be high. You're beginning your new life as a civilian where no one is going to be there to tell you what to do. In other words a LOT of freedom. Freedom is great but if you're lacking discipline [you shouldn't, having "graduated" from the Marine Corps but there will be LOTS of distractions - even in the US. Add being in Thailand to the mix and you're going to have some serious challenges. The biggest will be 90-100 lb creatures who, with a smile, can melt an iceberg. You're going to be in heavy seas and the temptations to concentrate on those "enemy combatants" will be tough. They usually win! They are young, they are lovely, they are very friendly and they can captivate all but the most determined. You have been warned! Your powers of concentration will be sorely tried.
> 
> Finally there is the issue of a visa. Unless you're retired or working for a company that helped secure you a visa then getting one will be tough. There are some ways around that [being a full time student] but I'm not sure they give the same consideration to expats going to a US based university with a campus in Thailand or not. In any case, be aware that the government does not look kindly on us expats anymore. There was a time but sadly no more. Now most expats are tolerated by the government - no more. Even those married to Thais but the government does cut them a bit more slack.
> 
> I would add that the highest failure rate for new college students is the first year. It use to be about 1 in 3 failure rate due to distractions and lack of discipline. Not to be a wet blanket but you might be better served to spend a year or two stateside getting firmly grounded in being a civilian and student and once you are then look for an overseas campus to transfer to. It will increase the odds to your favor in lasting through graduation. Best of luck - and thanks for your service to our country!
> 
> Semper fi,
> 
> Serendipity2



I assume your talking about the little hotties walking around, lol. Yea they will get some of my attention but come on, i live in san diego, california so nothing i havent seen anything i wont see before, just a little easier to take home haha. The discipline wont be a factor, i can control myself and temptations pretty well, i have so far in life in circumstances. 

As far as the faliure rate..."if its easy then its not worth doing". Gotta take a chance sometime in life, worst that could happen is i cant make it then move back statside. I would hope my military back ground could help me over there, maybe land a job of some sort. 

Does anyone here have any connections with jobs over there, also some good places to stay at, im researching as much as possible. thank you for your help!


----------



## Serendipity2

chuckdog_5 said:


> I assume your talking about the little hotties walking around, lol. Yea they will get some of my attention but come on, i live in san diego, california so nothing i havent seen anything i wont see before, just a little easier to take home haha. The discipline wont be a factor, i can control myself and temptations pretty well, i have so far in life in circumstances.
> 
> As far as the faliure rate..."if its easy then its not worth doing". Gotta take a chance sometime in life, worst that could happen is i cant make it then move back statside. I would hope my military back ground could help me over there, maybe land a job of some sort.
> 
> Does anyone here have any connections with jobs over there, also some good places to stay at, im researching as much as possible. thank you for your help!



chuck,

Have you been to Thailand? These "little hotties' would run circles around the babes in San Diego or any where else in the world. IT'S NO CONTEST. They're feminine, not trying to be our equal, they make a man feel important - even if he isn't and they're just flat lovely. If you've been to Japan or the Philippines you'll have an idea of what you'll be up against, but Thais are even better! 

You can live fairly cheap in Thailand but be careful getting caught working - they can "export" you in a flash and you wouldn't even have to return to your flat to get your gear. Anyway, best of luck. That said I'm sure there are hundreds [thousands?] of expats managing to work and keep a low profile. 

Serendipity2


----------



## chuckdog_5

Thanks for the advice...well have that many hotties around can't be too bad can it? Are u sayin they will con me out of money or what's the problem with them


----------



## chuckdog_5

What expenses am i missing that i wouldnt think about. Like every day stuff or small stuff, only things i can think of 

rent+ utilities
food
transportation

really thats all i can think of, like i said this will be off of at least 1333 USD a month while in school, could be 2000 USD depending on wich school


----------



## Guest

Did you check out the Study in Thailand website I gave you? It's the best one for finding study courses, and has loads of info, including on cost of living.

Rent, utilities, food, transport?

You need to factor in laundry. A bit more than 1 USD per kilo pre-wash, to have it washed and ironed. Very good price, but because of the weather you can get through several t-shirts a day sometimes.

Drinks (not necessarily the alcoholic kind, you get through a lot of water and sodas in this country). Bottled water is about 50 cents per litre bottle, but for some reason you can buy those really big 10 (?) litre containers for about the same money. Still, you need somewhere to put it. A can of coke will cost you about 50 cents, a litre bottle less than 1$.

Doctor and pharmacy costs. Pretty cheap, but you need to think about getting good medical insurance cover, just in case. Doctors vary in cost a lot - beware, one look at a farang coming through the door and the special price applies. That said if you look around you can find a good and honest doc for silly money. When I was last in Chiang Mai I had a full medical check-up, blood tests, X-rays, ultrasound, all for about $120 total. Very reasonable.

Most things that you would need a prescription for elsewhere you can get over the counter at a Thai pharmacy. Antibiotics, for example.

Internet? If you're staying anywhere permanent you can get it set up for around $25-30 per month. Beware the cheaper options, connections to Thai sites are ok but very slow for international sites. Otherwise you can go to internet cafes for around $1 per hour.

Books aren't cheap, if you read. But there are lots of second-hand English bookshops around, where you can get a book cheap, then return it and get some of your money back.

About utilities - electric is pretty cheap, but if you are the sort who can't do without aircon, that bumps up the monthly cost a lot. Personally I prefer a fan.

Massage. Ok it's hardly an essential, but if you don't make the most of living in a country where a two hour Thai massage costs as little as $8, then you're missing out! This made a fair sized hole in my budget because I had about four a week on average . In fact I have been known to have a two hour session in the morning, then go back for more of the same in the afternoon .

Otherwise, your costs will depend on how much fun you like to have! That can make a biiiiiiiiiiiig hole in your budget 

Clothes are very cheap. Most people go to Thailand with an empty suitcase, stock up there.


----------



## Serendipity2

chuckdog_5 said:


> Thanks for the advice...well have that many hotties around can't be too bad can it? Are u sayin they will con me out of money or what's the problem with them



chuck,

Thai girls con you out of your money? Possibly some could but that's not where the danger lies. They will distract you from your goal [college] with their charms, their femininity, their warmth and their - er, sexuality, to where you'll not know whether you're coming or going. And frankly won't care. 

Unless you've been to Thailand before you cannot know. There is probably a reason there are more western male expats in Thailand that anywhere else in the world. The Philippines comes a close second. Good luck mate - you are in for some major distraction from studies. 

Serendipity2


----------



## chuckdog_5

Well it sounds pretty fun..haha so we will see


----------



## chuckdog_5

Do you guys think BKK or Jomtien would be a better fit for me on my 1,333$ budget? as in finding a decent place and enjoying the night life

Colleges im looking at are Bangkok University, Barupha, and Asia University


----------



## Guest

chuckdog_5 said:


> Do you guys think BKK or Jomtien would be a better fit for me on my 1,333$ budget? as in finding a decent place and enjoying the night life
> 
> Colleges im looking at are Bangkok University, Barupha, and Asia University


You will be very poor by US standards on that money in either place, the costs are comparable. 
You will encounter more Ex Pats in Pattaya or Jomtien than Bangkok, not because there are more there but because they are all squashed into the same area. Jomtien is a bit boring but has plenty of apartments so renting is easy. Bangkok is more interesting because it is the center of most business and government in Thailand.
Biggest problem with Bangkok is the pollution, which is so bad that it is driving people out of the city.
The locals have no time for poor Farrangs or those that try to live like Thais. They like to see the Farrang bringing in cash and spreading it around. Also Thais are very racist, and see nothing wrong with it. At every TV break they advertise skin whitening make up for men and girls and present tanned Thai faces as lower class, undesirable or worse.
Before you make any plans to live and commit to somewhere that you have never been, you must take a trip and have a look. And like people on this forum are trying to tell you, the girls will have you, probably within the hour. I can see the post - well guys I met this really special girl and all my plans went out the window. No man can resist them. hwell:
If you cannot afford to travel by air out of the country routinely you will struggle for a visa.


----------



## chuckdog_5

happy bunny said:


> You will be very poor by US standards on that money in either place, the costs are comparable.
> You will encounter more Ex Pats in Pattaya or Jomtien than Bangkok, not because there are more there but because they are all squashed into the same area. Jomtien is a bit boring but has plenty of apartments so renting is easy. Bangkok is more interesting because it is the center of most business and government in Thailand.
> Biggest problem with Bangkok is the pollution, which is so bad that it is driving people out of the city.
> The locals have no time for poor Farrangs or those that try to live like Thais. They like to see the Farrang bringing in cash and spreading it around. Also Thais are very racist, and see nothing wrong with it. At every TV break they advertise skin whitening make up for men and girls and present tanned Thai faces as lower class, undesirable or worse.
> Before you make any plans to live and commit to somewhere that you have never been, you must take a trip and have a look. And like people on this forum are trying to tell you, the girls will have you, probably within the hour. I can see the post - well guys I met this really special girl and all my plans went out the window. No man can resist them. hwell:
> If you cannot afford to travel by air out of the country routinely you will struggle for a visa.


So your saying that on 1300$ a month i would have a hard time living in the Bangkok area? i figured rent 400, food 300, laundry 40, transportation 100, that right there is 840, am i forgetting anything,,,,i was told that you can easily survive on 25,000 Baht a month, was i missinformed? Im sure i am forgetting quite a bit, but i put rent more than i plan to spen, i dont need anything special by any means.


----------



## Serendipity2

chuckdog_5 said:


> So your saying that on 1300$ a month i would have a hard time living in the Bangkok area? i figured rent 400, food 300, laundry 40, transportation 100, that right there is 840, am i forgetting anything,,,,i was told that you can easily survive on 25,000 Baht a month, was i missinformed? Im sure i am forgetting quite a bit, but i put rent more than i plan to spen, i dont need anything special by any means.



chuck, I would add for water [lots of bottled water or a machine at your digs + when you're out and about. You will need money for medical or at least a fund in case you do get sick, break a leg or other malady. You should plan for dental - if nothing else, a couple of exams each year. You will have "entertainment" costs - even if you do not have a girl friend which may consist of beers, massages and other "necessities" of life as an expat. You will have a major cost in renewing a visa unless you score an education visa which will include physically leaving the country [transportation, food, departure tax (if by air) and such. Money will melt away like snow on a hot day. Those are just a few things I can think of but there are many more. Internet? Telephone? Telephone contract? Television? Books for classes, tuition, lab fees, expenses for field trips? Shoes? Clothing? Electricity for fan or - when it's REALLY hot - air conditioning.

I'm sure others can add to this list - I know I'm missing quite a few items that are necessary. Search around on other sites but I think you'll find templates or lists of expenses. And add to those! You will also need a return ticket or money for one.


----------



## chuckdog_5

Serendipity2 said:


> chuck, I would add for water [lots of bottled water or a machine at your digs + when you're out and about. You will need money for medical or at least a fund in case you do get sick, break a leg or other malady. You should plan for dental - if nothing else, a couple of exams each year. You will have "entertainment" costs - even if you do not have a girl friend which may consist of beers, massages and other "necessities" of life as an expat. You will have a major cost in renewing a visa unless you score an education visa which will include physically leaving the country [transportation, food, departure tax (if by air) and such. Money will melt away like snow on a hot day. Those are just a few things I can think of but there are many more. Internet? Telephone? Telephone contract? Television? Books for classes, tuition, lab fees, expenses for field trips? Shoes? Clothing? Electricity for fan or - when it's REALLY hot - air conditioning.
> 
> I'm sure others can add to this list - I know I'm missing quite a few items that are necessary. Search around on other sites but I think you'll find templates or lists of expenses. And add to those! You will also need a return ticket or money for one.



So in your opinion, 1,333$ a month isnt near enough. well thats not good to hear....ill have to see what else i can come up with, All my school stuff is covered by the GI bill, so the 1333 a month is what i have to live off of.


----------



## Serendipity2

chuckdog_5 said:


> So in your opinion, 1,333$ a month isnt near enough. well thats not good to hear....ill have to see what else i can come up with, All my school stuff is covered by the GI bill, so the 1333 a month is what i have to live off of.



chuck,

You can make it on $1333 per month but you'll not be living high on the hog. At best you'll be watching your pennies but it can be done. Remember, when you're in college you're supposed to be poor. Everyone else is as well. But you will not be on a vacation - hopefully your nose will be in the books working toward a degree so you aren't going to have too much time for much else. Or you can be a party animal and flunk out which happens a lot in the US where there are fewer challenges.


----------



## chuckdog_5

Serendipity2 said:


> chuck,
> 
> You can make it on $1333 per month but you'll not be living high on the hog. At best you'll be watching your pennies but it can be done. Remember, when you're in college you're supposed to be poor. Everyone else is as well. But you will not be on a vacation - hopefully your nose will be in the books working toward a degree so you aren't going to have too much time for much else. Or you can be a party animal and flunk out which happens a lot in the US where there are fewer challenges.



I see, i can either be poor and go to college here or be poorand go to college in Thailand, hmmmm. Im pretty good with my money, so i dont think that would be a problem, i would go out every now and then but not too extravegent. any other input you want to throw at me?

So health insurance is required?


----------



## Guest

chuckdog_5 said:


> So in your opinion, 1,333$ a month isnt near enough. well thats not good to hear....ill have to see what else i can come up with, All my school stuff is covered by the GI bill, so the 1333 a month is what i have to live off of.


Not saying you _can't_ live on it because you can get by on it, but you will have to live a very _poor_ lifestyle. The real problem for any ex pat is that when away from base you must have a reserve for emergencies. I have been travelling since 1980 and no matter how much you plan there always seems to be something - as others have said - that pops up and needs paying for. 
In particular if you have to use that money for travelling lane: for visa's etc., it will be very tight. The real danger is that you won't have anything in reserve. Also not funny but you might need to use ‘facilitating payments’ to get out of trouble and if you can't pay you are screwed. We got busted once for playing dominoes and there was a 1 Bhatt coin and a 20 Bhatt note on the floor so we were accused of gambling. It cost 4000 Bhatt to avoid a trip to the monkey house. Funny now but not then.


----------



## Guest

chuckdog_5 said:


> I see, i can either be poor and go to college here or be poorand go to college in Thailand, hmmmm. Im pretty good with my money, so i dont think that would be a problem, i would go out every now and then but not too extravegent. any other input you want to throw at me?
> 
> So health insurance is required?


I have used Nomads for health insurance, part of lonley planet, reasonably priced, easy to use and all on line.


----------



## Serendipity2

chuckdog_5 said:


> I see, i can either be poor and go to college here or be poorand go to college in Thailand, hmmmm. Im pretty good with my money, so i dont think that would be a problem, i would go out every now and then but not too extravegent. any other input you want to throw at me?
> 
> So health insurance is required?



chuck,

To my knowledge health insurance is not required - just prudent. If you're in an accident or become ill and need medical treatment with health insurance your hospitalization costs will be a tiny fraction of what they otherwise might be. Your choice but Thailand is the tropics and they've illnesses and maladies we aren't prepared for including dengue fever & malaria plus food-borne illnesses which can lay you up.

When you started this thread you wanted to attend a US college or university with a campus in Thailand. Are you able to go to a Thai university with your GI bill? I would think [but don't know] that one of the requirements - a prerequisite - is that you be at least proficient in Thai. That means being able to read, write and speak Thai. You might contact a couple of universities you're interested in to see if this is the case. I would think that you could e-mail them and get the information. I would only contact those [were it me] that offered courses in my major field of studies. Good luck with your endeavor!

Serendipity2


----------



## chuckdog_5

I've already contacted some of the schools
and some of them actually have a English speaking only requirement while in class. My gi bill will give me 1333 for a Thai university and 2000 for a US one. There are certain schools I
have to go to but luckily they are all the ones I was already looking at.


----------



## Guest

The way I see it is that $2000 would be adequate - the near $700 difference is pretty important at those figures, the difference between living on a shoestring and living pretty comfortably, if carefully.

In your shoes I would do all I can to get into the $2000 course somewhere, if it exists.

The link I gave you first of all is the main one for this type of enquiry fo Thailand.


----------



## chuckdog_5

I an for sure gonna try to find the school that will land me the 2000 a month. I don't need luxuries, I'm fine with a decent studio, don't need anything too big. I don't really need cable, but I would like Internet, as of now I use my iPhone for that and I have AT&T, what would I do about that? As far as entertainment, I wouldn't plan on doing anything too crazy, the bar scene and maybe some martial arts class to stay in shape, I would work out quite a bit. The link you provided is giving me a lot of good info, much appreciated


----------



## Serendipity2

chuckdog_5 said:


> I an for sure gonna try to find the school that will land me the 2000 a month. I don't need luxuries, I'm fine with a decent studio, don't need anything too big. I don't really need cable, but I would like Internet, as of now I use my iPhone for that and I have AT&T, what would I do about that? As far as entertainment, I wouldn't plan on doing anything too crazy, the bar scene and maybe some martial arts class to stay in shape, I would work out quite a bit. The link you provided is giving me a lot of good info, much appreciated



chuck,

It sounds like you've never visited Thailand. [my guess] Before you make long range plans wouldn't it be a good idea to have a 'boots on the ground' look at your future home? Perhaps even spend a few months there? If you're planning on spending a few years in Thailand but can't read, write or speak Thai and have never been there you're going to be challenged. Why Thailand? Have you, for example, considered the Philippines? LOTS of retired military in PI, most DO speak at least some English, college would be cheaper [I think] and the girls are every bit as friendly. I'm fascinated why someone who's never been to Thailand is so gung ho to go there for college! 

Serendipity2


----------



## chuckdog_5

Serendipity2 said:


> chuck,
> 
> It sounds like you've never visited Thailand. [my guess] Before you make long range plans wouldn't it be a good idea to have a 'boots on the ground' look at your future home? Perhaps even spend a few months there? If you're planning on spending a few years in Thailand but can't read, write or speak Thai and have never been there you're going to be challenged. Why Thailand? Have you, for example, considered the Philippines? LOTS of retired military in PI, most DO speak at least some English, college would be cheaper [I think] and the girls are every bit as friendly. I'm fascinated why someone who's never been to Thailand is so gung ho to go there for college!
> 
> Serendipity2


You are correct as i have never been there. See, all my life ive wanted to do a lot of things and have always backed out. To me, i think this would be a great experience, see how another country lives, get some education and just have a chance to enjoy life. Now, i could stay here and go to college but i would be living on the same kind of income, and much harder to get by on that money here in the US. The schools ive talked to said not to worry about the langauge barrier and before i move there i plan on being able to speak some Thai, ive signed up for classes to start next month, free of charge thanks to the military. I guess i could look into the Philippines, But i just think Thailand is where i wanna go, has nothing to do with the woman, just a bonus i guess. 

I would rather regret doing something then regret not doing something


----------



## Serendipity2

chuckdog_5 said:


> You are correct as i have never been there. See, all my life ive wanted to do a lot of things and have always backed out. To me, i think this would be a great experience, see how another country lives, get some education and just have a chance to enjoy life. Now, i could stay here and go to college but i would be living on the same kind of income, and much harder to get by on that money here in the US. The schools ive talked to said not to worry about the langauge barrier and before i move there i plan on being able to speak some Thai, ive signed up for classes to start next month, free of charge thanks to the military. I guess i could look into the Philippines, But i just think Thailand is where i wanna go, has nothing to do with the woman, just a bonus i guess.
> 
> I would rather regret doing something then regret not doing something



chuck,

As that great line in the movie, "Black Rain" - occasionally you have to grab your balls and go for it! Give it a shot - nothing ventured, nothing gained. Plus there are cheap airfares to other very good destinations if Thailand proves a bit too much. Good luck!

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> chuck,
> 
> As that great line in the movie, "Black Rain" - occasionally you have to grab your balls and go for it! Give it a shot - nothing ventured, nothing gained. Plus there are cheap airfares to other very good destinations if Thailand proves a bit too much. Good luck!
> 
> Serendipity2


GO FOR IT. 
At least in Thailand you don't need to grab your balls yourself as there are plenty of girls to help with that. :eyebrows:
OK seriously go to Soi Cowboy and ask some of the girls where they live, one might even take you in. You can get good places down Rachada near Robinsons for 5000 Bhatt a month with A/C and I used to pay 300 Bhatt a month on top for high speed wireless internet.
I lived in one for two years. I kept meaning to move to a fancy place but I never did because I was so happy there. I suggest taking a credit card and never use it until the day you are really in trouble. I never had health insurance because it was so cheap to get treatment and medication is really cheap. I guess if you were going to try and live cheap in the US you might as well be in Thailand.
Also once qualified you should be able to earn big money in Thailand as a fairly uniquely qualified dude. Good luck and if you get stuck call for help on the forum. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## chuckdog_5

happy bunny said:


> GO FOR IT.
> At least in Thailand you don't need to grab your balls yourself as there are plenty of girls to help with that. :eyebrows:
> OK seriously go to Soi Cowboy and ask some of the girls where they live, one might even take you in. You can get good places down Rachada near Robinsons for 5000 Bhatt a month with A/C and I used to pay 300 Bhatt a month on top for high speed wireless internet.
> I lived in one for two years. I kept meaning to move to a fancy place but I never did because I was so happy there. I suggest taking a credit card and never use it until the day you are really in trouble. I never had health insurance because it was so cheap to get treatment and medication is really cheap. I guess if you were going to try and live cheap in the US you might as well be in Thailand.
> Also once qualified you should be able to earn big money in Thailand as a fairly uniquely qualified dude. Good luck and if you get stuck call for help on the forum. Let us know how you get on.



So your saying go to Soi Cowboy and ask them where they stay? what kind of bar is this? and when you say one might take me in...what all would that mean, very interesting lol. 5000 a month would be perfect, i could be happy with that, was that in bangkok?pattaya? Credit card is a great idea, didnt even think of that, but a good way to handle emergencies. And what exactly do you mean i should be able to earn big money being a uniquely qaulified dude...didnt follow that. 

But from what i gathered from everyone and that ive researched, getting a job over there is gonnabe next to impossible...i would rather work than not work...ill just have to keep trying


----------



## Guest

Well it's not impossible for one of said Soi Cowboy girls to "take you in", as HB suggests, but it's very unlikely! On the other hand being "taken in" in a different sense happens all the time. These are VERY clever girls, no matter whether they left school aged 9 or not. Streetwise is not a good enough way of summing up how clever they can be... at getting money out of you 

Plus a word of warning, no one has mentioned it yet. It has been said that the most beautiful women in Thailand are ... men. Believe me, you can't always tell, without resorting to the Crocodile Dundee technique. There are a lot of ladyboys in Thailand!


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Well it's not impossible for one of said Soi Cowboy girls to "take you in", as HB suggests, but it's very unlikely! On the other hand being "taken in" in a different sense happens all the time. These are VERY clever girls, no matter whether they left school aged 9 or not. Streetwise is not a good enough way of summing up how clever they can be... at getting money out of you
> 
> Plus a word of warning, no one has mentioned it yet. It has been said that the most beautiful women in Thailand are ... men. Believe me, you can't always tell, without resorting to the Crocodile Dundee technique. There are a lot of ladyboys in Thailand!



Yep, make sure that that hen IS a hen and NOT a drake! Unless you 'swing' that way! 

Serendipity2


----------



## chuckdog_5

I would rather not swing that way lol 
would rather just find a nice Thai girlfriend after awhile but if not
no biggy


----------



## Guest

chuckdog_5 said:


> So your saying go to Soi Cowboy and ask them where they stay? what kind of bar is this? and when you say one might take me in...what all would that mean, very interesting lol. 5000 a month would be perfect, i could be happy with that, was that in bangkok?pattaya? Credit card is a great idea, didnt even think of that, but a good way to handle emergencies. And what exactly do you mean i should be able to earn big money being a uniquely qaulified dude...didnt follow that.
> 
> But from what i gathered from everyone and that ive researched, getting a job over there is gonnabe next to impossible...i would rather work than not work...ill just have to keep trying


Big money but once qualified. Thailand is all about connections and high society influence - you have to get into it. You will need to write down and keep safely (spare copies in the USA safely) the names and contact details of almost everyone you meet at college and be a good person to them. Go to their parties etc, always sing if asked at their karaoke. They will help you find work for when you graduate, almost guaranteed. While at school you will be asked very early on to give English lessons and you can make enough from that to supplement your income and make more contacts. I would suggest college in Bangkok because that is really the only place for high society. 
I want Soi Cowboy to be a surprise; it is near the junction of Sukumvit and Asoke (Soi 21). Soi is Thai for side road to a main road. I mean one of the girls will offer to take you home and look after you.
Go to the US embassy in Wireless road and tell them that you are in BKK, what you are doing in terms of studying there, particularly that you are a former marine. Ask if they can put you in touch with others and let them know you are available for jobs and any local benefactors of former marines, students whatever. Let it take its time to get started and allow life to lead you a bit in Thailand, don’t ever get hard assed about things unless it is an obvious scam, then just be firm and polite.
Most of all let Thailand be Thailand it is almost the opposite of USA – I used to live in the USA too. Seriously though Thailand revolves around perfect women so be prepared. Take your time, like a couple of years with the girls, the false ones become obvious only after maybe a year. Also keep in mind the girls like to play with the young guys but marry old guys.
 PS very few ladyboys in Soi Cowboy.


----------



## chuckdog_5

happy bunny said:


> Big money but once qualified. Thailand is all about connections and high society influence - you have to get into it. You will need to write down and keep safely (spare copies in the USA safely) the names and contact details of almost everyone you meet at college and be a good person to them. Go to their parties etc, always sing if asked at their karaoke. They will help you find work for when you graduate, almost guaranteed. While at school you will be asked very early on to give English lessons and you can make enough from that to supplement your income and make more contacts. I would suggest college in Bangkok because that is really the only place for high society.
> I want Soi Cowboy to be a surprise; it is near the junction of Sukumvit and Asoke (Soi 21). Soi is Thai for side road to a main road. I mean one of the girls will offer to take you home and look after you.
> Go to the US embassy in Wireless road and tell them that you are in BKK, what you are doing in terms of studying there, particularly that you are a former marine. Ask if they can put you in touch with others and let them know you are available for jobs and any local benefactors of former marines, students whatever. Let it take its time to get started and allow life to lead you a bit in Thailand, don’t ever get hard assed about things unless it is an obvious scam, then just be firm and polite.
> Most of all let Thailand be Thailand it is almost the opposite of USA – I used to live in the USA too. Seriously though Thailand revolves around perfect women so be prepared. Take your time, like a couple of years with the girls, the false ones become obvious only after maybe a year. Also keep in mind the girls like to play with the young guys but marry old guys.
> PS very few ladyboys in Soi Cowboy.



qaulified for what is the big question....i will for sure go to these places you speak of and see what connections i can get, im decent at networking but its different in the military on how networking works, well at least i thought it was. Im a very well mannered and polite person to begin with so that wont be a problem. I wouldnt want anything serious with one of the girls, no marrige all, but a girlfriend would be nice. Someone to show me around, take me to places, spend some time with, bla bla bla etc. They can play with me all they want, trust me, it wont bother me. As far as this Soi Cowboy thing, im very intrigued, you must tell me more


----------



## Guest

chuckdog_5 said:


> qaulified for what is the big question....i will for sure go to these places you speak of and see what connections i can get, im decent at networking but its different in the military on how networking works, well at least i thought it was. Im a very well mannered and polite person to begin with so that wont be a problem. I wouldnt want anything serious with one of the girls, no marrige all, but a girlfriend would be nice. Someone to show me around, take me to places, spend some time with, bla bla bla etc. They can play with me all they want, trust me, it wont bother me. As far as this Soi Cowboy thing, im very intrigued, you must tell me more


Imagine what seems like at least 6000 girls in a street about 400 yards long.


----------



## chuckdog_5

I'm interested


----------



## Guest

happy bunny said:


> Imagine what seems like at least 6000 girls in a street about 400 yards long.


And a big proportion of them just waiting for the next gullible falang to pass by


----------



## chuckdog_5

Well the big question is how much do they cost lol


----------



## Guest

chuckdog_5 said:


> I'm interested


Whatever the rights and wrongs, or gullibility or exploitation factors anyone wants to attach to it, that many girls in one street, plus all the other locations, all vying for your attention is a major distraction.
When I worked for a major corporation we used to recon on loosing 1% of the newly arrived guys on their first day. Some turned up weeks later with divorce papers for the previous wives. Although some had problems with the girls, they just found new ones, but we never heard of any of them going back to European women again. Eventually near enough 100% % of the arrivals got divorced from their western wives and so far as I know they were all much happier with their Thai wives and the marriages much more stable than with their western wives.
I only say this so that you understand that all your plans for education can vaporize if you don’t factor in the girl distractions.


----------



## chuckdog_5

Oh I factor it in and I will have fun, but I'm very determined for my education and with out that I won't be able to do anything in life. Is it possible to go to a bar and pick up a girl that you don have to pay for...you know like you hve to in the US


----------



## chuckdog_5

I have to attend at least one on campus class to receive the 2000$ a month, so the online thing is out of the question. Unless you know something I don't


----------



## chuckdog_5

Well thanks for the good advice, I actualy did look at Webster as it is one of the most expensive schools there. I would love to land a job atthe embassy, I will look into it for sure. I needto find some connections in the area to make things a tad easier


----------



## Guest

chuckdog_5 said:


> Well thanks for the good advice, I actualy did look at Webster as it is one of the most expensive schools there. I would love to land a job atthe embassy, I will look into it for sure. I needto find some connections in the area to make things a tad easier


Once you are in Thailand you can begin making the connections, but until you are there no one will take you seriously because so many never actually make it. I did mention the embassy, but I doubt they will give you a real job, however Thailand has a huge amount of US undercover things going on, but just stay away form anything drug related on either side.
There are girls everywhere. You can smile at them and pick them up anywhere. But they are almost all from poor backgrounds and will likely all sooner or later ask for cash. At least you know where you stand or lay with bar girls.
Funny comment about only the fat ones left - the chance of Thailand running out of stunningly beautiful girls is zero. Keep in mind also that Buddhism unlike other religions philosophies etc never told girls they shouldn’t enjoy or initiate sex. They want it as much if not more than the guys. And the fact is, it is their route to being taken care of by a guy.


----------



## chuckdog_5

happy bunny said:


> Once you are in Thailand you can begin making the connections, but until you are there no one will take you seriously because so many never actually make it. I did mention the embassy, but I doubt they will give you a real job, however Thailand has a huge amount of US undercover things going on, but just stay away form anything drug related on either side.
> There are girls everywhere. You can smile at them and pick them up anywhere. But they are almost all from poor backgrounds and will likely all sooner or later ask for cash. At least you know where you stand or lay with bar girls.
> Funny comment about only the fat ones left - the chance of Thailand running out of stunningly beautiful girls is zero. Keep in mind also that Buddhism unlike other religions philosophies etc never told girls they shouldn’t enjoy or initiate sex. They want it as much if not more than the guys. And the fact is, it is their route to being taken care of by a guy.


I have to thank you once again for answering my questions, just full of such good info! but of course i got another....In your opinion will i be treated any differently being that im only 25, im no brad pit, but im not hideous, im in shape thanks to the Marines. 

Dont worry i wont stray to any illegal activity, i got too much going for me to ruin with something that easy to get busted for or even killed. I will do what ever i can to make some money, as long as its nothing like that. 

Im still in the hunt for the right college, will i enjoy myself (in your opinion) just as much in Bangkok as i would for pattaya?


----------



## Guest

chuckdog_5 said:


> I have to thank you once again for answering my questions, just full of such good info! but of course i got another....In your opinion will i be treated any differently being that im only 25, im no brad pit, but im not hideous, im in shape thanks to the Marines.
> 
> Dont worry i wont stray to any illegal activity, i got too much going for me to ruin with something that easy to get busted for or even killed. I will do what ever i can to make some money, as long as its nothing like that.
> 
> Im still in the hunt for the right college, will i enjoy myself (in your opinion) just as much in Bangkok as i would for pattaya?


In Thailand it doesn't really matter what you look like or how old you are there will be plenty of girls after you. One thing to keep in mind it is now harvest time here, they get between10 to 13 Bhatt per kilo of rice, all of which is usually cut and often beaten by hand. A lot of people are involved and they have to share out not a lot of money over the coming year. Maybe the family have only US$1,000 to live on the whole year. Now convert that to being a stunningly sexy daughter wanting to take care of you family, a tradition of negotiable virtue and the chance to make 3000 Bhatt for one night in bed. Ten pops with a farrang and you have a year’s rice harvest for the whole family. Most of the money she takes will go back to her mum.
I hate all the sarcastic stories about Bar girls and them asking for money because most of the girls come from such desperate situations they do what they have to do to get by and still they are happy. If they can land a marriage their dreams have come true.
As a young guy though the girls will expect you to keep moving on to younger girls as they get older - like over 25 sometimes - so they are less likely to want to marry you.
When I mentioned drugs I was more concerned that you don't let the US DEA try to use you as a spy inside the colleges.


----------



## chuckdog_5

So for a relationship my age isnt good, oh well I guess I will have to live with all the random ones that come into my life. I'll work for the DEA if they pay me...but I'm very interested on how life goes on over there and would like to e apart of the culture...maybe it will help with my career adventures. I would still rather pick up a girlfriend than pay for em all the time


----------



## Guest

chuckdog_5 said:


> So for a relationship my age isnt good, oh well I guess I will have to live with all the random ones that come into my life. I'll work for the DEA if they pay me...but I'm very interested on how life goes on over there and would like to e apart of the culture...maybe it will help with my career adventures. I would still rather pick up a girlfriend than pay for em all the time


Sounds like you are ready to take the plunge, and you are as informed as possible for the girl thing or at least it won’t be too much of a surprise. Good luck and hope to hear how it goes some time.


----------



## Serendipity2

chuckdog_5 said:


> So for a relationship my age isnt good, oh well I guess I will have to live with all the random ones that come into my life. I'll work for the DEA if they pay me...but I'm very interested on how life goes on over there and would like to e apart of the culture...maybe it will help with my career adventures. I would still rather pick up a girlfriend than pay for em all the time




chuck,

About now you've likely concluded that you've died, gone to heaven and found Nirvana. What's not to like - warm climate, friendly 'natives' and cheap living. What could be better. There are a few holes that should be filled in. 

There is a huge difference in your [and my] culture and that of Thailand. When you reach 18 years or thereabouts you are expected to leave the nest and make your own way. Not so in Thailand. The family is the entire family so if you do decide to stay/marry you don't marry a Thai woman but you also marry the family and are expected to contribute to the entire family - as you are able of course. In smaller villages the family lives together as one family unit or, if not, they remain close. Those girls who head of to the "big city" are expected to contribute to the family even if far away. 

Thais have an entirely different outlook of almost everything and I would urge you to buy/borrow a number of books about Thai culture and read them. The ones I've read are "Thailand Fever", "In the Bedroom, Out of Trouble" and, my favorite, "My Thai Girl and I". Relationships in Thailand are the antithesis of relationships in the west and even the way they think is different. If you want to be happy and you want your GF to be happy you had better know the difference as it won't necessarily be what you think. 

Here is a post by "monjardinfrancais" who made ONE post and then disappeared, leaving his young wife and child. I'm guessing he boogied back to France. Not a very classy guy but we can all learn from him. I'm guessing he's back with his mother telling her his tales of woe as to his non-communicative wife. Anyway, without further adieu........ Messieur Monjardinfrancais.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"I would say that although I recognize many qualities to my Thai wife, the biggest problem I got is indeed communication, so big it even ruined my couple.

Thai women (or at least mine) rely totally on me for all decisions that might have to be taken in our lives. This totally the oposite of what I was used to back in Europe, where decisions are debated and agreed together.
So I really find it frustrated that each time I ask a question to my thai wife, I never get any answer, most of the time worst, the answer is a long silent.

As many of us back in Europe believe, Communication is one of the basic pillar for a stable and strong relationship, as it permits to avoid issues before they arrive and to solve (or at least try to) day to day problems. Also it permits to understand each other better, know where the limits are and what one likes or don't like.

Anyway, this was never the case with me, and I must say, once again, that as it has been three years now that we are together (1 year married), I still do not have a slightest idea as to what she likes or don't. I do not know what she wants in life, her plans, desires, etc.

One might think there is a big difference of age, well no, she is 36 and I am 40. We have a beautiful 1 year old baby. So the different of age is not the reason.

So, I have been thinking, and I concluded that it might probably be cultural. Why is my thai wife not capable of communicating with me, even if she speaks acceptable english?

The frustration that have been growing on my side for the lack of communication now reaches such a level that I am thinking that she probably do not like me, that she never loved me and that she sticks with me coz she's got no where to go and so she stays here for material reasons. If so, it is unacceptable to me.

I have asked her many, many, many times why she does not talk to me, and I never got any answer. After three years asking the same question over again, I often get upset as a reaction to her silence. Me being upset, blocks her even more, and I think she even might get scared of me now, even if I am not being violent with her.

So and to finish with, I think we are arriving at the end of the road, and as I have told her that, she told me... do what you think is best... which makes me even more desperate, as even the prospect of a divorce doesn't make her change her communication. Thai women are living the life, accepting what ever happens. It is another thing I do not understand as in europe, most of us fight for what we think is right. Accepting what ever comes is not an option for us, and often considered as being coward (well at least to me). So before I pay a visit to my lawyer and introduce a divorce request, I would appreciate any advise on how to communicate with a Thai/Isan woman... Feel free to share..."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

He evidently never stuck around long enough to "share" or didn't like reading the comments which were NOT very supportive of him. 

Anyway, not to rain on your or anyone else's parade but when in Thailand do as the Thais. Leave your western ideas on relationships and marriage behind if you want to be happy in Thailand. Happy wife - happy life.

One last bit of advice - which you're free to ignore. Do NOT get involved in drugs or working for the DEA. You would stand out like a sore thumb and be in very dangerous waters. Even if you were fluent in Thai you would be at a huge disadvantage of the dangers you faced. The DEA is interested in drug trafficking which means larger amounts of drugs. There was a time [don't know about now] when anyone - Thai OR foreigner - was caught with 10 kilos or more of a drug [usually opium or heroin] it was a Friday afternoon 'appointment' which is to say the miscreant was lined up and shot. The other side is also very ruthless given the extreme punishment meted out if caught so you would be on extremely dangerous ground. My advice - don't even smoke a joint. Not worth your life or [at best] life in a Thai prison. If the DEA calls I would run like hell! 

A last thought. If you're going to fool around with the bar girls it will not help establish valued connections. IF you're discreet then all is probably fine but if you're out getting sloppy drunk or chasing everything in a skirt you will soon have a reputation and few will get close to you. If you REALLY want to make it in Thailand [long term] everything you do should be above board as you are being watched and judged even though you'll never know it. Be polite to everyone - not just those you're trying to impress. How you treat the clerk or the tuk tuk driver are as important as how you treat someone you want to get to know. You should find any number of classy Thai girls at college you can take out and they are the ones who can best help you as they are more likely to come from upper class families. Most of the bar girls are from the country and have little in the way of wealth. It doesn't mean you can't find a fabulous girl who is a bar girl but after they've been 'in the business' for several months [or years] that is all they know - living by their wits and selling their bodies to survive. Anyway, just a few thoughts about your upcoming adventure. 

Serendipity2


----------



## chuckdog_5

Wow, amazing post. I cant thank you guys enough for all the helpful info about my adventure in the near future. As far as being polite, i have that covered, im very well mannered and polite and am nice to anyone because theres no reason not to be. 

As for being with a Thai woman. If i were to find one that i actually cared for i would see where it goes, but it is not my intent to go there to find a wife or a long term girlfriend, like you said, i would just take life as it is thrown at me. College would be my main focus and like any other college kid i would enjoy myself but i know when enough is enough. Are bar girls actuaully known to be in relationships? That being said that is not my main focus, i wouldnt plan on frequenting those girls as i am confident in myself to pick up a normal girl. 


As far as the drug thing...after reading what you wrote i will take back my previous statement and say one thing....**** that. I dont need those kind of people in my life and im sure i can find a job doing something....but even nothing would be better than doin that. 

Allthough a woman who doesnt voice an opinion and relies on the man to do everything does sound appealing lol. 

P.s. i wouldnt chase everything in a skirt,,,especially if whats under the skirt is bigger than mine l:


----------



## Serendipity2

chuckdog_5 said:


> Wow, amazing post. I cant thank you guys enough for all the helpful info about my adventure in the near future. As far as being polite, i have that covered, im very well mannered and polite and am nice to anyone because theres no reason not to be.
> 
> As for being with a Thai woman. If i were to find one that i actually cared for i would see where it goes, but it is not my intent to go there to find a wife or a long term girlfriend, like you said, i would just take life as it is thrown at me. College would be my main focus and like any other college kid i would enjoy myself but i know when enough is enough. Are bar girls actuaully known to be in relationships? That being said that is not my main focus, i wouldnt plan on frequenting those girls as i am confident in myself to pick up a normal girl.
> 
> 
> As far as the drug thing...after reading what you wrote i will take back my previous statement and say one thing....**** that. I dont need those kind of people in my life and im sure i can find a job doing something....but even nothing would be better than doin that.
> 
> Allthough a woman who doesnt voice an opinion and relies on the man to do everything does sound appealing lol.
> 
> P.s. i wouldnt chase everything in a skirt,,,especially if whats under the skirt is bigger than mine l:



chuck,

"Are bar girls actually known to be in relationships?"

They are no different than any other girls - but most find themselves from poor families and with little education. These girls have little going for them except their youth, beauty and their body so they do what they must to survive. Most want to be out of that business and find a good man to marry. A farang is a great choice since they we are all thought of as rich. All but a very few marry and many marry farangs. 

To Thais we ARE rich. Many men have married Thai bar girls who turned out to be good wives. Some haven't been as fortunate as these girls can be very opportunistic but can't American women be pretty opportunistic and cagey as well? At least the Thai wife doesn't gain 30 lbs as soon as she's landed her man and slammed the trap door shut! Be good to your Thai wife and she'll be good to you and look out for you. 

I know you're not heading to Thailand looking for a bride but it's always good to prepared - just in case. Even the best laid plans of mice, men and Marines sometimes go awry! 

Serendipity2

PS Good choice regarding the idea of NOT being an informant. You will live a much longer life, not worrying about who your friends are. Or aren't.


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> chuck,
> 
> "Are bar girls actually known to be in relationships?"
> 
> They are no different than any other girls - but most find themselves from poor families and with little education. These girls have little going for them except their youth, beauty and their body so they do what they must to survive. Most want to be out of that business and find a good man to marry. A farang is a great choice since they we are all thought of as rich. All but a very few marry and many marry farangs.
> 
> To Thais we ARE rich. Many men have married Thai bar girls who turned out to be good wives. Some haven't been as fortunate as these girls can be very opportunistic but can't American women be pretty opportunistic and cagey as well? At least the Thai wife doesn't gain 30 lbs as soon as she's landed her man and slammed the trap door shut! Be good to your Thai wife and she'll be good to you and look out for you.
> 
> 
> I know you're not heading to Thailand looking for a bride but it's always good to prepared - just in case. Even the best laid plans of mice, men and Marines sometimes go awry!
> 
> Serendipity2
> 
> PS Good choice regarding the idea of NOT being an informant. You will live a much longer life, not worrying about who your friends are. Or aren't.


Chuck, you are getting some great advice here on all subjects. I am glad also that the guys support the idea that working for the DEA would be a very bad idea. You would be dead in a ditch before you knew it.


----------



## Guest

happy bunny said:


> Chuck, you are getting some great advice here on all subjects. I am glad also that the guys support the idea that working for the DEA would be a very bad idea. You would be dead in a ditch before you knew it.


Yes, it's important to realise that the Thais - ie especially those who work on the 'shadier' side - will have no respect for your Western origins. Less so than for a fellow Thai, in fact. The number of Westerners that 'fall off balconies' in Pattaya, you would be surprised. Keep a low profile has always been my motto, around SE Asia...


----------



## UniReb

I know that a few years that I used to live in the big Panasin Place Condo, near Soi Ramkhamhaeng 71 and 73 (roads), in the Hua-Mark district of Bangkok. This was a busy closed-off street community (with manned private guard stations) where many young people like myself lived, including some Westerners, even one American from Boston that I had bumped into one day. It is a very safe and secure location that is only a few streets away (5 to 10 minute walk) from one of Thailand's best international universities, Assumption University, a private Catholic university that teaches many of their programs (e.g. Finance, etc.) in the English-language, and is accredited in the US as well. Additionally, nearby is a large stadium and park always full of people exercising, including exercising groups and sports clubs, including a rifle shooting club too. Also, you are near many things that is all around the condo, so you do not have cook, do laundry, and more... because there are so many small shops in and around the condo buildings that offer that. I have not lived here for a few years but the last time I had lived there, for a small one-room condo (including a mini balcony with a good view) in this secured neighborhood costed me (with my girl) about 6,500 Thai baht per month (including a one-time 5000 Baht security deposit). Best of all, I could pay my utilities within the condo complex. It is a very good, safe, and friendly place to live, situated near so much to do and see, and including nearby a very good university.


----------

